# what is your bigest kill with pellet gun



## gray squirrel

what is the bigest thing some of you have shot with a pellet gun.

And i was wonder ng if you could kill a **** with a .177 pellet gun that shoots 1250 fps


----------



## duckduck...goose!

yepp, you could, but make sure that you are close enoght to touch it :lol: jk it all depends on were you hit it

my biggest kill was a mallard when i was 7 lol in a pothole in the woods


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

My son shot 2 ***** out of a tree with a .177 pellet gun. Both with one shot to the head. They kicked for awhile, but they were dead.


----------



## prariewolf

here is a basic list of all the things i have shot with my gamo shadow 1000 and killed.

racoon 
squirrel
sparrow
starling
opossum
rats
skunks
crows

USE THE GAMO RAPTOR PELLETS THEY WILL MAKE YOUR 1250 FPS GUN GO 1600 FPS THATS ENOUGH FOR A SMALL COYOTE AT CLOSE RANGES 20-30 YARDS


----------



## gray squirrel

SWEET


----------



## pack999

don't give people ideas to try to go out and hunt coyotes with a pellet gun. No matter how fast a pellet is going it will not take down a coyote unless it is a tiny or baby one and you hit it just right. Pellets just don't have the size or weight to take one down. Don't educate them by shooting at them and not killing them.


----------



## varmithunter06

i really dont think a pba pelet wil take down a coyote i have a hard time dropping some squirrells with them using my 1000fps gamo


----------



## frank123

The gamo gold coated pellets that allegedly increase velocity by 400 FPs or whatever is a crock of sh*t. All it does is make your gun less accurate, and if you DO happen to hit your target, most likely it will pass right through, doing little damage except crippling the animal and making it suffer.


----------



## gray squirrel

so the bigest thing I shood shoot is a **** or opossum


----------



## frank123

If you can aim, yes.


----------



## gray squirrel

almost avery shoot is a head shot


----------



## gray squirrel

i was wonderingf if i shoot get a scope or some think like that


----------



## frank123

It is desirable, yes.


----------



## gray squirrel

thanks all for help


----------



## boondocks

gray squirrel said:


> so the bigest thing I shood shoot is a **** or opossum


Do yourself a favor and buy a .22 rimfire.


----------



## gray squirrel

got one gust dont now how to replsce the firing pen


----------



## Bore.224

Gray squirrel, do not shoot **** or opossom with a pellet gun get a new gun I recomend a 22 win mag!


----------



## Cleankill47

There is no reason that you have to spend $150-$400 to buy a .22 mag just for possums and *****, although you _can_ take anything up to coyote size with it, including coyotes. It sounds like you have a decent pellet rifle, but don't go chasing any coyotes with it, I don't care what kind it is.

The Gamo gold-coated pellets are designed for hunting. Period. They won't pass all the way through (This I know for a fact. If they won't pass through on a heartshot rabbit, they won't pass through anything else in that weight range, and squirrels have tougher skins. You shouldn't have any problem making a kill with a headshot on anything up to about the size of a large ****.)

(Of course, you _could_ just use some Beeman Gold-coated hollowpoints, I've used them on everything from rats to raccoons and haven't had one get away from me. They are extremely accurate, and they hit very hard.)

The _best_ way to keep the Gamo Gold hunting pellets from being inaccurate, they are best used in heavy-barreled or heavy-stocked air rifles, with longer barrels, but that doesn't work for most of us... The pellets aren't all that inaccurate in a normal gun, but you _will_ have to adjust to the way they shoot, as it's different from regular lead pellets.

To replace the firing pin in your .22, take it to a gunsmith. They'll probably charge you about $20, plus the cost of the pin, depending on the type of gun. Then NEVER DRY FIRE IT AGAIN!!! You can't dry-fire any .22, because of the way the firing pin is designed.


----------



## gray squirrel

thanks a lot guys
good advice


----------



## Danro

On TV, they were shooting wild hogs with them. Right between the eyes and they were down instantly, no kicking or nothing.


----------



## Bore.224

Cleankill47 said:


> You shouldn't have any problem making a kill with a headshot on anything up to about the size of a large ****.)
> (.


That's like wicked bad advice! Looks like clean kill is not living up to his name.

Grey squirrel listen to guys like clean kill if you want, but bring a hammer to finish your game off with. :eyeroll:


----------



## gray squirrel

i went out yesterday and killed a **** in two shots with a pellet gun at about 35 to 40 yards


----------



## Bore.224

C'mon Grey Squirrel!!!

Hey I bet at 35 to 40 yards you can't break a coke bottle with regular .177 cal pellets!!


----------



## gray squirrel

my gun shoots heiis fast


----------



## Remington 7400

> Hey I bet at 35 to 40 yards you can't break a coke bottle with regular .177 cal pellets!!


 :withstupid:

I've seen .22 standard velocity shorts bounce off of beer - uh I mean Coke bottles at 40 yards. :bartime:


----------



## gray squirrel

getting off topic but have any of you herd or 22.253


----------



## Bore.224

No But I have heard of a 22-250. Its a super high velocity .22 caliber rifle cartridge. Great varmint cartridge typicaly used for long range shooting. Some have even used this for small deer.


----------



## gray squirrel

thats what i ment


----------



## Cleankill47

First off:

Bore.224, don't go bashing my advice. And as for living up to my name, I have yet to wound an animal; all have been clean, one-shot kills.

Secondly, if you're going to shoot at Coke bottles with the purpose of penetration and breakage, then you can't use 'regular' lead pellets, you'd have to use some of the Gamo Rocket pellets, they have a steel ball in the front of the pellet, and from what I've seen them do, they hit _very_ hard. (Terrible accuracy at higher velocities, though...)

My point is, no matter what you're going to shoot, and whatever you're going to shoot it with, if you properly match your ammo and your ammo delivery system (your gun) to your target animal, you can take some good-sized critters.

Power is more important out West and up North though, where most of you guys probably are, because I only need my air rifle to deliver at about 15 yards, maximum....

And as for the .22-250, I know people who handload for it, and they routinely take medium- to large sized deer with it (140-180 pounds, field-dressed) I know, that's not very big compared to the other side of the country, but it's a decent size for over here...


----------



## Bore.224

Cleankill47 I am not taking shots at you personally, you have a right to your opinion, however if I see advice that I know is not good I will call out.
Now I dont claim to know it all or be the most experianced hunter on this forum, however due to your last statment that you have never lost game and all your shots have been one shot kills leads me to belive one of two things. 1. You are the best shot that has ever walked on two legs in the history of mankind. or 2. You do not have much experiance hunting game and you have not taken many animals.

Anyway like I said dont take it personal.


----------



## Cleankill47

And just what makes you think that you "know" it's bad advice?

Now that I look back at my post, I should have specified that the new Gold-coated Gamo super-alloy pellets are the ones that you should have no problems with taking headshots on anything up to a large ****, and I stand by that, provided the hunter is using a rifle with power from 800-1000+ fps, there should be absolutely no problems.

So, for that, I understand, and I apologize for being imprecise.

As for me not wounding any animals, I probably did when I was younger, about five to ten years ago, but ever since I've started to really get into hunting, trapping, and pest control(the last, say, three or four years), there has not been a single animal I've shot that didn't drop right on the spot or get recovered after going a little ways.

And no, I don't normally get to hunt as much as I would like, but that is changing big time this year when the season starts, as I am leaving for the Marines in January of next year.

No hard feelings, Bore.224. Now let's at least come to some sort of agreement for Gray Squirrel. The only reason I suggested the use of those pellets was because they worked for me more than a few times, but I still prefer the Beeman gold-coated hollowpoints.


----------



## bluenwhite

how far away were you from that traget


----------



## Cleankill47

I was 1,000 yards away, here's a picture of what the target looked like from 1,000 yards. Remember, this target is 8 X 8 feet...


----------



## Bore.224

Don't mean to step on any toes here but looks more like 300-350 yards to me!! Still good shooting with that gun thought.

I know pictures can be decieving so if you say 1,000 yards let it be 1,000 yards.

Jiffy whare are you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turner

how did you mark off the 1,000 yards?


----------



## Remington 7400

Unless you can post a picture of a Leica 1200 reading that as 1000 yards I'm calling :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:


----------



## Cleankill47

I know it looks ridiculously close, but it's in Colorado, and everything _looks_ a lot closer than it really is, believe me. You can look at the last mountain in the back of the picture, and that's about four miles away. Crazy, huh?

Tony, my uncle used a laser rangefinder (don't know what kind, but it's a good one, he doesn't believe in cheap stuff) to mark it off, and he made small piles of colored rocks at 50 yards, then 100 yards, then every 200 yards from there out to 1,000 so that the readings would be more accurate. He uses that as an outdoor range for his Ultralite .50 BMG sniper rifle, among other things...

Remington, sorry, but there's really no way I can _prove_ on here that it's 1,000 yards. You'll just have to take my word for it until I can get out there again.


----------



## Remington 7400

:wink:


----------



## Chestnut

What kind of camera were you using? Perspective really gets screwed up on the computer. Picture a guy standing next to the target, being about 2 feet shorter than the target. It looks different if its the size of a 5x7 too. I copied it and resized it.

But what I'm really curious to know is, are you SURE the rangefinder wasn't reading 1000 _feet_?


----------



## Lord Tarron

the bigest thing i hzve killed is an armodillo i shot it in the head last night and 2 nights ago i killed a possum with one shot to the head


----------



## lilwes278

Biggest kills are a couple pheasants and a few stray cats, both at less than 30 yards with my Benjamin Sheridan in .20 cal.


----------



## gray squirrel

Iwas wandering if u used a pellet gun and wat kild like 177 ect


----------



## Triple B

shot a banded pelican in a walmart parking lot. :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy

I took a good sized muskrat at about 40 yards with an ancient Benjamin .20 cal. . I hit him in the back of the head as he swam away from me and to my surprize the pellet completly penetrated his head with enough zip left to skip across the top of the water for about 50 yds.


----------



## gray squirrel

wat did u use pellet gun or 22


----------



## Cleankill47

Gray Squirrel, the Benjamin .20 caliber is a pellet gun. A lot of people prefer the .20 to either .177 or .22 because they say you get about as much power as the .22 with almost as much speed as the .177, so it evens out to be a pretty good game-getter. I don't have one though, mostly because the pellets aren't readily available where I am, and I don't feel like ordering them online. My .22 and .177 rifles do just fine for me right now.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448

holy moly guys, you do a bunch of arguing. If your gonna shoot stuff biggerr than a rabbitt with an air gun i would highly recomend getting a 22. I've bought my ruger 10/22 for 160 dollars sometimes that is cheaper than the air guns that you guys are using.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22

Triple B said:


> shot a banded pelican in a walmart parking lot. :beer:


Now thats funny!!!!

The biggest ive shot is an 8 pt white tail that was charging me; it scared him pretty good. The biggest kill... a rabbit.


----------



## gray squirrel




----------



## Brower

frank123 said:


> The gamo gold coated pellets that allegedly increase velocity by 400 FPs or whatever is a crock of sh*t. All it does is make your gun less accurate, and if you DO happen to hit your target, most likely it will pass right through, doing little damage except crippling the animal and making it suffer.


Frank to tell you the truth i shoot them out of my benjamin sheridan in .177 cal and i drop squirrels all the time, there deadly accurate out of this gun and i dont know if it increases your velocity but it sure works for squirrels :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47

Headshot or vitals shot with the Rocket pellets _will_ kill, they certainly have enough penetration, anyone who wants to use them for hunting, though, needs to take practice shots, as they're accuracy is very picky in every gun, even air rifles of the same make and model...

So, Frank123, what kind of gun were you shooting them out of, and from what distance to your target were you shooting?

Brower, I have the Benjamin 392, it's the same gun, but it's chambered in .22 caliber. I love that gun, it has the feel of a real rifle, and no recoil is great when you're after some bushytails...


----------



## Brower

exactly cleankill i love this gun to death, i also have a powermaster66 with a powerline 3-9x scope, i cant seem to get it accurate with these pellets but with the benjamin 397 they shoot right on
:sniper: i got a bushy tail alil bit ago read the story


----------



## R y a n

Triple B said:


> shot a banded pelican in a walmart parking lot. :beer:


Did you turn the band in to see if he was banded and raised near the blacktop?

:lol:


----------



## Cleankill47

Brower, I think that the Raptor pellets may work well only in rifled barrels. The powermasters and powerlines don't have any rifling, they're smoothbores...

I'm going to get a new pack and see if they do any better with my Shadow 1000, since it's got a rifled barrel.

:sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy

All this pellet gun talk makes me want to get rid of that winchester/daisy P.O.C. of mine and get back into air rifle hunting with a new rig that enjoy shooting. Does anybody know if any company makes a single stroke 20 cal ?


----------



## Brower

The good ol' Benjamin Sheridans offer a .20 cal,22. cal, and .177 cal
plus they shoot great and bring down bushy tails hard :sniper:


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22

Cleankill47 said:


> Brower, I think that the Raptor pellets may work well only in rifled barrels. The powermasters and powerlines don't have any rifling, they're smoothbores...
> 
> I'm going to get a new pack and see if they do any better with my Shadow 1000, since it's got a rifled barrel.
> 
> :sniper:


I just looked into my powerline 1000s barrel and it was rifled. Unless they just made it looke that way. (not sarcasm) Why would they make an smoothbore pellet gun anyways?


----------



## Cleankill47

HERSHEY_VOLS_22, I wasn't really referring to the Powerline 1000 line, I was thinking more along the lines of the Daisy Powerline 856 like I had when I was younger (and still have now). I believe any break-barrel rifle with the 1000fps has rifling, but things like the Powerline 856 are smoothbores, because they were meant to also fire BBs. That's what I thought Brower was talking about.

Brower, while I support :sniper: the Benjamin-Sheridan line of rifles, the .20 caliber they offer is a pump-pneumatic, not a single-stroke like Clampdaddy is looking for.

Clampdaddy, if you don't mind making more than one pump (about eight, actually), then check out this rifle:

http://www.airgunsbbguns.com/Benjamin_Air_Rifle_Pump_Pellet_Gun_C9_p/bnjc9.htm

Benjamin makes a great product, and if you can find it cheaper, new, for about $120-$150 or so, then I'd jump on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## voelker67

crows


----------



## Brower

that was putting f**k*** gay and stupid

:withstupid:


----------



## kiddmen57

There are guys that can take out large game like deer and african game animals using airguns. Granted these arent you typical off the shelf variety, but none the less, you can take out larger game using air power.

check these out:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/

http://www.network54.com/Forum/275684/

http://www.bigborebob.com/


----------



## pack999

A rabbit is about the biggest thing you can kill with a pellet gun in 1 shot. Unless you have a very accurate gun and can hit a **** or possum square in the head every time. Otherwise your going to have to hit them more than once.


----------



## frank123

Cleankill47 said:


> Headshot or vitals shot with the Rocket pellets _will_ kill, they certainly have enough penetration, anyone who wants to use them for hunting, though, needs to take practice shots, as they're accuracy is very picky in every gun, even air rifles of the same make and model...
> 
> *So, Frank123, what kind of gun were you shooting them out of, and from what distance to your target were you shooting?*
> 
> Brower, I have the Benjamin 392, it's the same gun, but it's chambered in .22 caliber. I love that gun, it has the feel of a real rifle, and no recoil is great when you're after some bushytails...


I shot them through my friends gamo shadow 1000, couldnt hit the broadside of a barn. No matter what we did with the sights, we couldnt get groups less than 3 inches shooting from only 20 yards! (the gun was rested too.)

Meanwhile, with my mendoza rm-800 I can plink film canisters consistently standing with my RM. I put these pellets in on a fresh paper target and was hitting only a bit better, maybe 2in groups, gun rested at the same 20 yards. (not exact, just paced off) Now, through two guns with bad performance on both, I can say that my experience with them was bad. I did notice an fps difference, because a shot I took passed directly through a crow that day, through the chest and up out through the head. my other pellets can't do that, but consistently, the accuracy isnt as good as the wadcutters and round tips that i shoot through my gun.

Maybe we got a bad tin of pellets, and certainly don't let my opinion influence your decision totally, but I am telling you what happened to _me._


----------



## Cleankill47

It's good that you know that about your gun, frank123, and that you posted it on here for everyone to read, because every gun doesn't shoot the same, it doesn't matter what it is, be it a 30-30 or an air rifle, and even two different guns of the same model will shoot the same brand of ammo differently.

I'm not saying that they're great pellets, and I'm not saying that they're bad, but I do think that they are designed for those people who have the 750-850 fps air rifles (like the Remington Airmaster 77, or something like that) so that they can get enough penetration with the slightly weaker guns without having to pay $150 for a new gun.

:sniper:


----------



## dukethepuke

frank123 said:


> Cleankill47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headshot or vitals shot with the Rocket pellets _will_ kill, they certainly have enough penetration, anyone who wants to use them for hunting, though, needs to take practice shots, as they're accuracy is very picky in every gun, even air rifles of the same make and model...
> 
> *So, Frank123, what kind of gun were you shooting them out of, and from what distance to your target were you shooting?*
> 
> Brower, I have the Benjamin 392, it's the same gun, but it's chambered in .22 caliber. I love that gun, it has the feel of a real rifle, and no recoil is great when you're after some bushytails...
> 
> 
> 
> I shot them through my friends gamo shadow 1000, couldnt hit the broadside of a barn. No matter what we did with the sights, we couldnt get groups less than 3 inches shooting from only 20 yards! (the gun was rested too.)
Click to expand...

i have noticed with my gamo shadow 1000 that after the barrel is cleaned it will shoot 1" groups at 25 yards with the raptors but if i have been shooting lead before that i can barley get 3 of 5 shots to hit a paper plate...

also, with the shadow 1000 i have found that unlike my buddies guns 2-3 swipes with a wire brush bore cleaner isnt enough, i usually take 6-8 passes, down and back (with oil)... if you follow that with two 1" cleaning patch squares (both on the end of the rod at the same time) with a few drops of oil a whole ****load of lead comes out, repeat this once more and then run single patches through until you detect no oil or lead on the used patches...

i bought a tin of the raptors to try them and though they do shoot faster they don't have nearly the knock down power of the premier hollow points or match pellets, though they don't fragment they make a nasty wound and i have never seen one exit, this is a GOOD THING, it seems i hear a few people on here talking about awesome pellets that pass through the game, this means only a portion of the pellets energy has been transferred to the target. not good, we want every last bit of the pellets momentum transferred to the target producing optimum knock down.

the only time i would use the raptors is if i was hunting a larger or maybe tougher animal than a squirrel or rabbit but at that point i would defiantly get my 20ga out....

duke


----------



## canadian

I have a quick question whats the biggest thing i could drop with a .177 that goes 495 fps?


----------



## Brower

the biggest thing you could kill would probly be a rat. I wouldnt try going after squirrels or stuff like that.


----------



## Dustymick64

I don't know about hunting with a pellet gun. I had a possum inside a store room eating all my cat food. I got an old pellet gun and shot the darn thing a dozen times. The top of his head looked like hamburger. I figured he was dead. I left him and went back in the morning and he was sitting in the middle of the floor staring at me. I got a rake and beaned him. So I bought a Ruger 10/22 and put a full size 4X scope on it. Shot like a dream. It was my grouse gun. I shot stingers through it. One day I saw a racoon tearing my squirrel feeder apart. I got up within 25 feet and pegged him right between the eyes. He did a couple back flips and hit the ground. I went and put the gun away went back out to pick him up and found him sitting up staring at me. I got a stick and beaned him. I found a hole between his eyes and no exit...(?) A week later I found another racoon in the exact same spot. I got about 25 feet away and plugged him dead center between the front legs. He did a couple of back flips and hit the ground. I went and put the gun away and went back out to pick him up. He sat up and started to walk away. I got my stick and beaned him. Now I have heard many stories of people killing game with a .22. My friend has killed just about everything with a .22... I went out and bought a 12ga shotgun... Getting racoon elbow from having to swing that darn stick... Dang it....


----------



## Cleankill47

Dustymick64,

First off, possums are hard to kill, regardless. _AND_ you should have made sure he was dead _before_ you left for the night, that is your responsibility to the animal once you decide to take its life.

I find that Stingers go more for speed than knockdown power, and they shred very fast inside an animal and don't get much penetration. I use CCI subsonics and regular hollowpoints, most times there is no need for higher than standard velocity.

For possums, the best finishing shot I've used is dead center in the back of the head. Straight through the heart works well, too. (As does a good heavy stick)

On Raccoons, as well as some other animals (pigs, bears, etc.), sometimes the bullet will lodge right under the skin on the very front of the head, or even ricochet away altogether. The side is more vulnerable, and presents a better shot. To make a between-the-eyes headshot, the weight and velocity of the bullet must be in the higher ranges, of a stable nature, and there needs to be as close to a 90-degree angle of impact on bone to ensure penetration and shock.

If you're making a shot from the front of a standing raccoon, the proper shot placement for a hit in the vitals is about 1 1/2 to two inches below dead center of the front legs. A front-leg dead-center hit impacts no organs but the esophagus, since their legs meet so high in their bodies, and that bleeds slow, especially with an HV round.

Pellet guns' effectiveness depend largely on the shooter. You _have_ to know the limits of your gun, yourself. and the type of pellets, and it helps to get as close as you can to the game.

The .22 is a good round, it wouldn't have survived this long if it wasn't, but sometimes it's tricky to bring down the big game of the small game world. (Foxes, *****, possums, coyotes, etc.)

Lastly....

Ha, raccoon elbow. 

:sniper:


----------



## codman56789

what do you think i could kill with my crossman quest 1000x pellet gun?


----------



## Cleankill47

Shrews, voles, moles, mice, rats, pikas, chipmunks, sparrows, starlings, and squirrels; and with the right ammo ( www.predatorpellets.com ) you could take rabbits, raccoons, possums, crows, and even beaver.

Don't go hunting the big ones with the pellet gun, though; that's more of a shots of opporitunity type thing. And _ONLY IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT PELLETS!_

:sniper:


----------



## work hard hunt harder

if you guys realy want to drop large game with air guns get a 9mm 45 50 cal or 308 it is pretty unethical to take any larger than a **** with a small bore air rifle any thing bigger than a crow should be taken with a high powered .22 or larger shooting 850 fps or up and i mean actual 850 not advertized 850 all the companys lie about there speed to sell more guns its just a fact of life


----------



## Cleankill47

Work Hard Hunt Harder,

They don't lie, they just test their rifles with 5-grain pellets.

And if you think that smallbores don't have power, try a Webley & Scott Patriot, a .25 Caliber, break-barrel air rifle. Superbly made, with a lot of knockdown power for smaller animals.

There's no sense in hitting a 9-pound animal with 200-grain pellets. That's the whole idea of air-rifle hunting is saving money and adding challenge.

(Oh, and for the price of those bigbore air rifles and pellets, most people could just get a single-shot .22 and about four thousand Aguila Super Colibri rounds. Quieter than CB caps, and hit hard enough for squirrels and rabbits. Love the things....)


----------



## work hard hunt harder

Cleankill47 said:


> Work Hard Hunt Harder,
> 
> They don't lie, they just test their rifles with 5-grain pellets.
> 
> And if you think that smallbores don't have power, try a Webley & Scott Patriot, a .25 Caliber, break-barrel air rifle. Superbly made, with a lot of knockdown power for smaller animals.
> 
> There's no sense in hitting a 9-pound animal with 200-grain pellets. That's the whole idea of air-rifle hunting is saving money and adding challenge.
> 
> (Oh, and for the price of those bigbore air rifles and pellets, most people could just get a single-shot .22 and about four thousand Aguila Super Colibri rounds. Quieter than CB caps, and hit hard enough for squirrels and rabbits. Love the things....)


im not saying you cant take larger game with a small bore i can cleanly take an armadilo with my airforce condor in .25 at 70+ yards but im talking about stuff like hogs and larger with small bore i also think a certian air rifle company i wont say names because its against the rules shows there rifle taking a hog and i hate when people or companys do that because it gives the antis more ammo to stop hunters it is also a bad way to show the young ones that it is ok to let the animal suffer and be happy about it that is why i would never buy any thing from that company

btw the biggest thing i have ever killed with my air guns is a turkey with my evanix ar-6


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

Cleankill47 said:


> First off:
> 
> Bore.224, don't go bashing my advice. And as for living up to my name, I have yet to wound an animal; all have been clean, one-shot kills.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that... but who am I too make that call? If what Cleankill47 is saying is totally ledgite... first of all holy crap, and hats off to you, for taking good shots. Lord knows if your lobbing REALLY ridiculous shots (whether they be because of bad angles, bad shooting windows, or really long shots) your going to wound something. So kudos if everything you say is true. :beer:


----------



## BUTCHER45

ccccrnr said:


> WOW
> 
> I GOT TO find a Better place to shoot.
> Too bad there isn't anything like that in All a Missouri for what I know.
> 
> And the places in tennessee I know are too covered with trees and brush.


 You live in Missouri. You can legally hunt Whitetail Deer with a .40caliber or higher air rifle in Missouri! I'm hoping to hunt deer there next fall.

I killed this guy last May with my .454 airgun shooting a 226grainer SWC.


----------



## work hard hunt harder

wow butcher 45 that is awsome good job and im glad to see you did not go after it with a .177


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

I shot a male squirrel right off a female while they were rumping with my air rifle. :wink: It's my only air rifle kill.


----------



## sod44

the biggest thing ive shot is a racoon. haha.


----------



## Cleankill47

Deluxegoodness,

Seriously, I have never wounded an animal and lost it. It probably helps that I have never taken a shot past 25 yards, but every time I take a shot, I pray that the kill is swift and without undue pain to the animal. I also ask the animal if it is to be taken. If not, I don't take the shot.

Sorry if what I say is so unbelieveable, but after two years and multiple Expert rifle qualifications in the Marine Corps, I am even more careful and selective with my shots.

I only hope my luck continues.

:sniper:


----------



## coonhunter92

ive killed a rabbit and alot of birds with my benjamin 22 cal pellet gun


----------



## Steelpuck18

pack999 said:


> don't give people ideas to try to go out and hunt coyotes with a pellet gun. No matter how fast a pellet is going it will not take down a coyote unless it is a tiny or baby one and you hit it just right. Pellets just don't have the size or weight to take one down. Don't educate them by shooting at them and not killing them.


 good point, i agree. if you want to hunt more than squirrels and rabbits then you should invest in a nice rifle or shotgun.


----------



## squiggerkiller23

things i've shot with my .177 pellet gun

squirrel 
squigger
possom
skunk
small raccoon
small fox
turkey (headshot)

twitched a while but they where dead  :sniper:


----------



## BUTCHER45

ccccrnr said:


> Butcher45,
> 
> That is a great Hog
> 
> are you planning to hunt public or private land in Nov if your coming here?
> 
> hog is year round and any method in Missouri


 I have my eye on some private land for next year. Couldn't afford the trip this year, but a friend of mine will be hunting the same land in a week or so.


----------



## Drake Jake

***** and cats :lol:


----------



## blowgunner62

A rabbit is my biggest so far with a squirrel being second.

An air rifle that is over 800 fps (.22 caliber) or 900 fps (.177 caliber) would definitely a viable hunting arm for anything up to a ****. My friend shot an opossum with his 1000 fps .177 caliber Gamo and it dropped on the spot.

Update: I've recently killed a possum with an airgun.


----------



## Tiapan

it doesnt matter what rifle or what bullet and or pellet you use, there is always a chance that a bullet and/or pellet will not respond the way you want it to. and therefor not kill the animal quickly, i have several times in the past shot a squirel directly in the head and they would not die right away, and by right away i mean drop and stop moving, they usually squirm and move for a bit. but that could also just be reflexes.

Also if a person was shooting at a glass bottle with a 22 and it didnt break then they are really not a very good shot, because a direct hit should have shattered that bottle easily, just like a birect hit with a bb or pellet gun should have, if they were shooting at any decent velocity.


----------



## trikortreat

pack999 said:


> don't give people ideas to try to go out and hunt coyotes with a pellet gun. No matter how fast a pellet is going it will not take down a coyote unless it is a tiny or baby one and you hit it just right. Pellets just don't have the size or weight to take one down. Don't educate them by shooting at them and not killing them.


i know this was a while ago but im pretty sure he said SMALL.......n u just said tiny...tiny is the same as SMALL


----------



## bluesman

I have a gamo rifle that shoots those raptor pba pellets. They are made of zinc alloy and washed with gold. They are light and that's why they have higher velocity. The raptor pellets seem to get alot of fliers while target shooting. The coat of gold wash is there as is a dry lubricant. I wish there was such a thing as gold washed lead pellets. A heavier projectile will always hit with more energy. Light pellets and wind don't mix. The .177 projectiles are very light as is is. Hollow point pellets are not good, trust me. They do not penetrate well. A pellet with a solid point that most resembles a sphere is best. Roundballs in blackpowder muzzleloaders have very good stopping power but the problem is that they shed velocity fast so they are best up closer. Blackpowder bullets will travel at lower velocities than a roundball at first but will maintain velocity much longer. When black powder cartridge guns came into use they knew that the point designs most resembling the familiar roundball were effective for hunting. I don't see why the rules for blackpowder firearms would'nt apply to pellet guns too. I can't shoot bb's in my pellet gun because they roll out. I wish I could try zinc coated steel bb's but most likely it wouldn't work well because of the rate of twist of the rifling.... whatever it is. I would like to know the rate of twist in different pellet guns. If your rifle is a smoothbore then use bb's because pellets will not be stablized and will tumble. If you want to hunt for bigger critters than a squirrel or rabbit I'd get a .20 or .22 air rifle that has velocity. The projectile is a bit heavier. For birds or crows maybe a hollow point would be better since penetration is not much of an issue. I don't really know. The biggest thing I shot was a dove. I would like to shoot some crows tho. Had to edit this too many times so I hope it makes some sense and is helpful.
:-?


----------



## gatermaster

what do yall thing about the red fire gamo pellets ?


----------



## OneCatBlack

Drake Jake said:


> ***** and cats :lol:


You are a horrible person for killing cats. That is a domestic animal, and most probably someone's pet.

I am a hunter, but I love cats. Please just leave the cats alone.

Anyways, this is a good thread, - I learned some things. I have a Raccoon problem on my front porch, and a posseum problem in the garage. I did some research, and it looks like for ***** and posseums, they are recommending at least 900 fps in .22 pellets, and at least a 17 gn pellet.

So I went and bought a RWS 48 and the RWS Night Pro illuminated graticule scope for it. The gun is rated at 900fps. I got various tins of pellets, but settled in on the Silver Arrow pointed .22 pellet at 17 one gn.

Anyways, the posseum showed up in the garage tonight. I shot at it from about 10 feet, and it didn't die. I thought I got it in the head, but it must have been more in the chest area or something. I went to put the gun down, and the thing got up and made a bloody mess all over the garage, and went under the car. I was able to get another shot off at it from aside the car in the garage, but that didn't do it either. If attempted to climb all over the bottom shelf of a wall of shelving and made even more of a bloody mess, plus it pooped and pee'd under my new car which was under cover. Damn things stink (or at least their poop and pee anyways).

I'm not sure where the thing made off to, and my fear is that it got down behind some shelving in the garage, and that would really sux.

So yeah, you do your research, you spend $300-$400 on a RWS 48 setup to eliminate the posseum, and what do I get? - 2 hour bloody clean up job, injured posseum, and an un-found posseum (and a smelly garage).

I would have never thought these things are so hard to kill.

Thing is, now I'm starting to re-think going for the racoon problem on the porch (what I really bough the gun for).

But I'm sure it's the shooter. I just don't know where the critical shot should be placed, and not sure my scope is properly sighted in anymore.

Thanks for the info (on where the critical shots are for each animal).

1CB


----------



## blowgunner62

Take head shots, right behind the eye on both ***** and possums. Either that or in the neck right at the spine.


----------



## MuzzyBowfishing

I prefer to not use a pellet gun. I use my browning compound adrenaline and 2 bladed rage broadheads.
The other night i shot a possum with my 177. cal. crossman phantom pellet gun and it ran under the deck. It came back bout 5 minutes later and i shot it with my bow and it ran bout 20 yards and fell in its tracks.


----------



## vanislebc

my biggest kill with a pellet gun have been with a 22 cal airforce condor shooting a 25.4 gr jsb at about 1250 fps i can hit a quarter evertime at 50 meters with it, just this year ive shot 2 3x3's a spike and a doe all head shots standing still from 30 50 meters. they are dead before they hit the ground


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I have a gamo whisper, as of last night I have dispatched 6 rabbits in my backyard this year, I just use normal lead pellets, they are about 1/3 of the noise as those gold ones.


----------

